# Self-motivation



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

What do you guys do for self-motivation and to push yourself in your fight against SA?


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

I watch Momo from "The Momo Zone" videos on youtube ^.^ .... Momo! .... LOL


----------



## element33 (Mar 20, 2011)

Go outside as often as possible. Chill with friends. Participate in class. Work out. Meditate. Try to stay active with those parts of your life that can soothe you and challenge you.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

I try to stay busy although I don't really do much of anything except surf the web and watch anime, lol. Life's a *****.


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

I remind myself how short life is , and (to me) a top priority is to enjoy life. I am what I am .I tell myself that it's what I think of myself that's important not what others think. Life is to important to be taken so seriously. ha ha ,I know that sounds contradictory! But when I think this way it sort of takes the pressure off, and I am a bit more outgoing!


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Debbiexoxoxo said:


> I remind myself how short life is , and (to me) a top priority is to enjoy life. I am what I am .I tell myself that it's what I think of myself that's important not what others think. Life is to important to be taken so seriously. ha ha ,I know that sounds contradictory! But when I think this way it sort of takes the pressure off, and I am a bit more outgoing!


Yay, we really need more positive people like you here!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I like what you said Debbie. I try to think the same thing but not everyday it works for me. I also have Wellbutrin XL on my side lol. I just don't want to die alone as a basementdweller.. I want to live and do something and I'd rather be a fool and screw everything up than to never do anything but surf the net, watch tv and binge eat.


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

I remember all the things i havent done in life that i want to do. Like a bucket list and how peeved id be if i was on my death bed and missed out on all of these things. Example: pilots license.cosmotology.


----------



## Greyfox78659 (Mar 21, 2011)

I want a life. I see people in worse straights and they have a life I don't.:um


----------



## Aestro (Mar 17, 2011)

I remember that life is short, and I don't want to spend the rest of it feeling bad.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Lately I just face my fears. To say honestly, I can't find anything to motivate me to fight my SA, except the anger I feel when I see other ppl socialising.

Anger is a great motivator, the best in my case.


----------



## J C (Mar 22, 2011)

I work on music, but being artistically constructive in general motivates me. A lot of the times I have to force myself to get started on something which isn't always easy (I worked on a song for a friends funeral recently for example), but when I manage to get working I usually feel really motivated and inspired and usually finish what I'm doing within a few days because I'm working non-stop, then I feel proud and that motivates me to take some chances that I might not have taken if I wasn't sure of myself at that time. Listening to music generally motivates me also, recently I've been watching the 25th anniversary set of Les Misérables on DvD almost non-stop and man some of the songs were sung beautifully. Some Metal (Post-metal, black metal, power metal in particular) motivates me too, but the list of bands would be too long if I typed them out heh. 

Another thing that motivates me are things that are very nostalgic. When it comes to music, things like Alice in Chains, the Final Fantasy soundtracks, the Silent Hill soundtracks (mostly SH2), Enya, 90's rock and grunge, 80's hair metal (thanks to my ex-step-father), and things like that usually do the trick...there's a lot of video games to add to that list that sometimes motivates me when I play them and get reminded of my childhood like the final fantasy series, old SNES games like Secret of Evermore, Starfox, Super Metroid, etc...good times hah.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

I come in this forum and deliberately think about what's good in my life. Spend too much time venting about the bad and you can forget that anything good is happening in your world ;op

I remind myself that all the time I've spent sitting at home alone and avoiding people hasn't done anything to make me happier, so even though putting myself out there makes me worry about everything I say/do, if I approach it constructively I find I have more good days than bad.

Remember that you're a work in progress, and take it one day at a time. Not every day will be a rousing success, but if you keep trying and work hard on your issues, chances are you can go on to achieve contentment.


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

I remember what life was like before SAD and I want to go back to it.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I know that there's something better out there waiting. Because SA is so pervasive in my life, ridding myself of SA would have a dramatic, life changing impact.


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

I put on music and dance.
I look at girls on my facebook that make me happy and use them as motivation to be a better person(no sa).


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I refer to the point in my life where my SA was the most severe as Hell. So if I ever feel like giving up I just need to remind myself that I never want to return there and I sure as hell (pun always intended) am not going to give up.


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

I cry and let it out and after that I forgive myself and forgive the ones who hurt me then out it goes from me!!! :b
AND, TIME is ALWAYS A HEALER!!! :yes


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

I joined Toastmasters, a public speaking group. It looks intimating but most people are supportive as they are nervous of public speaking. Find the nearest toastmaster near you by visiting Toastmasters.org
best wishes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

element33 said:


> Try to stay active with those parts of your life that can soothe you and challenge you.


Nicely put.

It's a hard thing to do, but if all you've got is yourself you'd sure as hell better love yourself.


----------

